# Contact Your State Congressman - HB 4669 and SB 50



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

HB4669 (ORV Fee Increase) will be voted on by the senate in the next few days......contact your senator and encourage a yes vote.

I know it's not perfect, and is somewhat confusing as to which permit to buy ($26 or $36), *but the alternative is a $46 fee for all ORV/ATV stickers*.

Whether you like it or not, a fee increase will happen for next year.

SB50 was also passed by the senate, and will be voted on in the next few days. This bill allows groups, local govenrments, and clubs to get a permit (currently a fee for this) for free to use certain M highways and forest roads (both currently closed) for 1-2 day special events.

It is probable that HB 4299 will be "attached" to one of the above bills or remain on its own (but be voted on soon). This bill opens up the southern part of the state to road use by ORV/ATV's. This will give local, and county governments *the option* to pass an ORV Ordinance. Currently it in not legal for these government entities in the southern LP to do so.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

HB 4669 has now passed both the house and the senate as of 6-18-2013. Snyder is expected to sign it.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Snyder signed this bill into law on 6-25-2013. New fees will be effective on 4-1-2014.

Steve


----------

